# Considering moving from Quebec to Ontario...Advantages/Disadvantages??



## plaza (Sep 16, 2010)

We would like to sell our home near central Montreal for a more suburb/country home. We found an area about 40 mins from downtown montreal and about 20 mins from Ontario. We have been debating if we would benefit greatly by moving into ontario. We have 4 kids and wondering the difference we would see on taxes, child benefits, insurance, health care, etc. Some great advantage will be the language issues and being able to open an Ally bank account (hehe) but what about the rest? Is it minimal or significant enough?

Thanks!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Leaving Quebec is a great idea. At least you can freely use the English language in Ontario without fear of persecution. For now.


----------



## plaza (Sep 16, 2010)

Yes, but forget about the language issue. We all know about this already 
What about the rest?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Like everything else in life, there are pros and cons but I just think life is a bit better on the Canadian side. I don't think there are many $ advantages one way or another to be quite honest. Taxes are high no matter where you go it seems. If you want to do it, I say go for it and don't worry about all that $ you mention. You'll be fine. This will be a huge step forward for you and your family in many intangle ways.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Quebec day care assistance leads the country. Are you using day care?


----------



## plaza (Sep 16, 2010)

no..not using day care. Maybe one day we would liek to get a nanny for a few days/week, but that's it. I know in Ontario it costs less for a full time nanny than Quebec. 

What about healthcare? Is it like Quebec where it's impossible to find a family doctor? 

Also what about property and income taxes?


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

It's all the same plaza.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

the-royal-mail said:


> It's all the same plaza.


Er...not quite. 

On $100,000 of taxable income, you will pay $5000 less per year in income tax in Ontario than in Quebec. 

Here's a handy-dandy calculator:

http://lsminsurance.ca/calculators/canada/income-tax


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

But you "might" get that back in more benefits.

My son and his family moved to Belleville (from Newmarket) and waited a year for a GP. But they were able to use clinics in the interim.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

You are unlikely to get good GP coverage in either rural Quebec or rural Ontario. Google "GP shortage Quebec" to get a sense of the problem. 

However, my point was to make an apples to apples comparison. Will you pay the same amount of tax in each province? No. A second-order question is then, but will the greater amount of tax you pay in Quebec be offset by higher benefits? (i.e., subsidized daycare, greater access to specific services, etc.)

I am a member of the board of directors of my local community health care centre in Toronto (a primary-care, community-based health clinic focussing on priority populations who experience barriers in accessing health care). I'm fairly up-to-speed on doctor coverage in Ontario, including the transformation over the past few years to LHINs (local health integration networks). The CHC I volunteer at is part of a LHIN.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

There was an article on this in the ottawa citizen... try searching their archive. If you have more than 2 kids the tax advantage in Quebec due to rebates for children makes quebec more advantages. But mostly it comes out in the wash.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

how about move to hudson & persuade it to secede & join ontario.


----------



## Montrealer (Sep 13, 2010)

I am born and raised in Quebec and have lived here for almost 30 years!

I have been advised by family and friends living in T.O. and other parts of Canada to make the move, but I must say that I am very happy in Montreal and the ''language issues'' don't bother me because I am bilingual in both French and English and speak other languages as well.

If you want to move, make sure it's for the right reasons and make sure it's more profitable in the long run for you, however keep in mind that it's a trade off and things like licenses, car insurance, groceries and other living expenses are MUCH higher in Ontario and out west than they are in Montreal and Quebec.

And if you need a Real Estate Broker to buy or sell, message me please!


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

Montrealer said:


> ... licenses, car insurance, groceries and other living expenses are MUCH higher in Ontario and out west than they are in Montreal and Quebec.


I have lived in all of the areas mentioned and have not found there to be that much of a difference in prices as mentioned above. In some western provinces, gov't car insurance is a real bargain compared to the costs in the east. Groceries and licenses are all comparable in price. I disagree that living expenses are "MUCH higher in Ontario and out west...".


----------



## wheel (Jun 22, 2010)

I would not subject 4 kids to the area near the On-PQ border between Cornwall and Ottawa. It's Canada's version of backwoods Kentucky. The entire area is depressed economically and has always been that way going back generations. There's nothing there, so it's not likely to change. If you smoke a pack a day and aren't planning on your kids being upwardly movile then you'll fit right in.

There's rural living, and then there's rural living - you can find rural areas where not everyone lives like that. But you're looking in the wrong place. 

I'm from that general area (on the ON side) and still have friends and family there. But I would not move my kids back to that area to be raised with limited opportunities.


----------



## clalc (Jun 22, 2009)

*move out and fast*

I completely disagree with the comments of one of the members that the area between Cornwall and Quebec border is backward - it's your choice where you will live and where you send your kids to school. I moved out of Quebec 4 years ago and live right in the middle between Montreal and Ottawa in Ontario. I travel with kids to museum in either city every month - I'll say it again - it's up to you how you lead your life. If i was living in Montreal - we would be stuck going to the museums only in Montreal - this way I have a choice. Healthcare - we certainly got family doctors much easier here in Ontario. When it comes to groceries - it's the same. You may find some items cheaper here or there but in the big picture it's the same. Daycare - at school we have daycare from 6am to 6pm - very convenient and did not hear about this in Quebec. Finally,the only advise I can give you - move for the right reasons and you will never regret your decision.


----------

